# Lost interest



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I recently started to lose interest in riding. I still love horses and want to learn more but I just don't have the desire to go to my lessons. Has anyone else went through a phase where you had lost interest in riding? How did you get interested in riding again?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I have gone through those phases, sometimes I'll go for a week or so without even going to the barn. Then I remember that (in my case) I NEED TO GO because he needs exercise and it's irresponsible of me to let him get lazy. As far as lessons go, sometimes it just happens, you get in a funk, and usually you get out of it. I think what always pulled me out of it, was when I would have an awesome lesson or just a great day with my horse. Sometimes my mood just changed and I was fine. but ya, been there!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i was competitive from the time I was six to the time I was fourteen and after my horse got hurt and needed to be rehabbed, i started losing interest. While my horse healed, I leased my other horse out to someone. After not riding for a while, I really started to miss it so I got back in the saddle (after about six months). I NEEDED that break to be able to appreciate riding again especially after riding competitively for so long. I started to compete again last year and I'm so happy I took that break...

sometimes you just need it! If you are feeling really discouraged, try taking a break for a month or so and see how that goes. after that, maybe lease your horse out to someone if you don't want to sell him. Usually you'll start to miss it and come back. For some people it's a month, some a couple of years. depends on what you want.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

The best sign is that you _do not want_ to stop loving horses/riding. If you were really anti-riding you wouldn't even care, probably. The longest time I have lost interest is a day or two, maybe... but those were still torture. You'll be fine.  Maybe you are getting bored. Try a new discipline for a little, that helps me when I get bored.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with what was said. What exactly do you do in your lessons? Can you ask to ride a different horse, maybe one that is more challenging? Or can you learn something new or different? That would probably help. But yes, I know how you feel as well. Just stick it out, it will pass... try something new. Go on a long trail ride with some friends, try a discipline that you've never done before, ride a new horse!

Hope things work out for ya!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Umm..I agree with what everyone said. I was first going to say, why not try a different instructor. When I started with lessons again down here in florida, I had a great instructor. I was really into getting back into shape and getting back into jumping. Then my instructor moved out of state and the new one I got was horrible. She said I would never get anywhere only riding one day a week so she ignored me during our lesson. She'd tell me to do something, post a trot, ride without stirrups, whatever...then turn around and talk to someone outside the ring or something. I was so discouraged I completely dropped it. Then I had the opportunity to go on a trail ride with a friend. Rented horses, there was no 'trail guide', we just got to GO. It was sooo much fun, I was totally hooked again. So I say, try a different horse, different instructor, or just go have FUN and don't worry about learning anything. Go on a trail ride with a friend, try riding bareback in the ring..just make it fun


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't lost interest yet, but I have been riding for only 3 months and have been wanting to ride for all my life...I hope I don't ever get bored, but it's bound to happen once in a while...


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I did a abotu a year ago. It was just one particular lesson that set me off. I was really tired and felt like I was doing everything wrong.

But when I came back next week I put a whole heap of effort in and had a great time. IF you put in the effort, you'll really enjoy it, and wotn get bored or anoyyed at what you cant do or are doign wrong.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> i was competitive from the time I was six to the time I was fourteen and after my horse got hurt and needed to be rehabbed, i started losing interest. While my horse healed, I leased my other horse out to someone. After not riding for a while, I really started to miss it so I got back in the saddle (after about six months). I NEEDED that break to be able to appreciate riding again especially after riding competitively for so long. I started to compete again last year and I'm so happy I took that break...
> 
> sometimes you just need it! If you are feeling really discouraged, try taking a break for a month or so and see how that goes. after that, maybe lease your horse out to someone if you don't want to sell him. Usually you'll start to miss it and come back. For some people it's a month, some a couple of years. depends on what you want.


I couldn't agree more. Take a break and see how you feel and go from there. If you did indeed lose interest then once you take that break and you still don't care much for it THEN you will know. Sometimes whe life gets busy or your mind is occpied by other things, or you feel a little down for whatever reason, it will affect how you feel about what you normally enjoy doing.
Take a breather and focus on yourself for a little bit, then look at it again.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't stop riding. Do some trail rides, and stop the lessons for a while, if you can. Try and have fun with it. Too many lessons without the fun can suck the life right out of riding. When I teach, for example, we take time to play games at almost every lesson. IF there are enough riders, I'll ride with the students, and call out different drills and do a faux drill team, OR, bareback ride a buck, trail rides, anything to take out the monotony of lessons.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I go through this phase with everything. Sometimes things sometimes tend to get monotonous and I have to go find something new to do for a bit.... it's kinda like sleeping on it and feeling refreshed the next day.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I lost interest for about 30 years :lol: I always had the love of horses but actually having a horse or riding was way low on my priority list during those college, career, marrige and setting up a home years. It never completly leaves you once you have the bug. :wink:
Take a break but just remember, once they are in your heart horses never leave.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I started losing interest around middle of January. I just started college and I was also trying to look for a job. I only had 1 class and went twice and week and I did have time to go once a week to the lesson barn but I guess I got so wrapped up in trying to find a job that I just lost interest and getting a job became my #1 priority. 

I now have a job and this week is my last week of this semester and I have been getting an urge to pick up lessons again. I'm really thinking about going to the lesson barn next Monday.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Update! My interest as returned and I checkout out a new barn today and hopefully I will start next week! I'm excited. She teaches Dressage and jumping. The facility is very nice and the instructor seems quite nice and I like the way she teaches from what I saw during a lesson.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I think what it sounds like is you are bored with riding and you need to change up your riding somehow. it will be good for you and your horse too.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I have had periods where I just got to busy and did not care to ride. I still took care of my horse, but just not in that special way. This all happended when I was trying to finish college and was getting stressed about exams. I did not really have anyone to ride with. Also I did not want to even mess with catching the horse. 

Now that has passed and I now have a job (2 years into it) I was able to purchased another horse (after the first one died). I love it. I have not gotten to ride as often, due to an injury, but now I am ready to go. My friend that rides with me says I am always chomping at the bit... = )


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I lost interest in riding for about 10 years. In fact, I'm surprised I decided to give it a go again.

I really enjoy having my horses, and just keeping them, and the barn, etc. I enjoy just watching them and being around them.

Riding can be a real chore, especially if you make yourself do it every day.

What got me really interested again was THIS FORUM!!! I found this forum a couple weeks ago and thought, "I'm going to do it, I'm going to commit to riding my horse again."

I've decided that Wednesday's and Sunday's will by my "riding" days. Honestly, I'm actually looking forward to my rides now.

We don't do anything special, just putz around our fields, but it's better than not riding at all 

Take a break, or try something else, like trail riding or western, or just playing games.


----------

